# Need help, no outlet box!



## Steelhead (Dec 23, 2008)

What do you mean by an issue with the grounding wire?


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

I would put in a round speedy box. ( round plastic box with wings) Theyre easy to install. The box has arms on it so when you tighten the screw, they swing out against the backside of the sheetrock like a toggle bolt would.

Cut the sheetrock to fit the box. Insert the wires and tighten down. Very simple.

Twist all the grounds together and leave one long and use a ground wire nut so you can ground your new light fixture. The long wire you left will fit through the green wire nut. theres a hole in the middle of it.


All those wires belong in a box.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Install a box.


The main purpose of a jbox is to contain the fire if there is a bad/loose connection in the splice. Bad/loose connections can get very hot. If they are contained there is a good chance that the breaker will trip before the studs catch fire.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, this is a common problem. You definately need a box for the vast majority of fixtures on the market (some strip lights are an exception). It is a good idea for safety and it is a code requirement. As stated, installing a new box is really easy to do. 

The green wire nuts pictured above are really slick, but you are not required to use that type. Any properly sized wire nut will do just fine. 

Be sure to ground the mounting strap for the light that mounts to the box. It has a little green screw that your grounding wire should wrap around.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

I suppose this is metallic sheathed cable? If it is armored cable (metal jacket) you cannot use the plastic box only if you have a special bushing.


----------

